

Ask HN: What happened to Rolling.fm?  - arthurgibson


======
arthurgibson
I was looking to take a break from Pandora, and realized that
<http://rolling.fm> is gone. Disclaimer: turntable was not letting people in
at the time.

------
arthurgibson
This thing existed very recently, where did it go??
[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/08/rolling-fm-yeah-we-
copied...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/08/rolling-fm-yeah-we-copied-
turntable-fm-but-were-taking-it-to-the-next-level/)

------
coryl
[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/30/rolling-fm-indeed-
disband...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/30/rolling-fm-indeed-disbanded-
another-co-founder-goes-to-squarespace/)

------
AznHisoka
I'm not sure but didn't they go around spamming people to join them telling
them "someone" invited you?? Not sure if they got in trouble for that

